# Comment enregistrer un fichier jpg reçu en Email ?



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous les noctambules ! 

J'ai reçu avec un courriel des photos en fichier joint jpg. Je voudrais bien les garder ailleurs que dans ma boîte de réception et les enregistrer dans un fichier (?), un dossier (?) un truc ... photos par exemple.

Un pédagogue patient pourrait-il m'expliquer pas à pas comment faire ? J'ai cherché mais n'ai pas trouvé de réponse ailleurs. Merci pour elle.

Mon navigateur est firefox, j'ai un Panther  Mac OS X version 10.3.9.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Septembre 2008)

t'as plein de méthodes 

- tout simplement les glisser vers où tu veux sur ton mac

ou utiliser ce qui est indiqué dans l'aide Mail
l'enregistrement manuel
( expliqué dans l'aide Mail

ca







edit

ceci dit tu sembles ne PAS passer par Mail

Alors ca dépend de chaque webmail et c'est dans leur aide à eux qu'il faut voir ca
( ca varie selon les cas)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

Le glissé suggéré a parfaitement fonctionné ! Je suis ravie... je savais que je pouvais compter sur toi Pascal... Merci beaucoup et bonne nuit :love:


----------

